# The Devil lives in Puerto Vallarta...



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

We have a place in Vallarta, which we enjoy from time to time...less now because of covid. 

With each visit, I take a moment to catch up with the neighbors. 
This time one started talking about this burglary that was on the news.
Really shocking story about a family that were awoken early in the morning by a burglar.

Father was about to start enjoying his retirement at the end of this month.
15 year old son...really bright kid, very studious.
Wife recovering in Intensive Care from injuries sustained.

I don't want to be an alarmist. I know tragedy can strike anywhere.
With the times we find ourselves in, we need to be more mindful about our personal safety.

I never locked the outside gate to our place, only utilized the little screw thingy.
This is going to change. I'm going to start being more diligent about security. 

I seriously hope they catch this guy.

Stay Safe

https://www.vallartadaily.com/two-people-killed-one-injured-during-home-burglary-in-puerto-vallarta/


----------

